# Coolant leak



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

We recently had a leak from the bleed nipple (no one needs that) in the cooling system which has sprayed the engine of the wife's smax, it's been fixed now but she says it still smells when she drives it. She has only driven it on short runs so maybe if it had a longer run it might burn off any residue? So can I ask what would be a good product to get either from Halfords or amazon to give it a good clean up, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Any all purpose cleaner rinsed down with cold water don't get ripped of by Halfords prices


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Elbow Grease, as a degreaser is a good remedy cheap cleaner spray it on agitate and as said, plenty of clean water job done.

John Tht.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

If it's just the smell bothering you, a nice long drive will son burn it off


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I have a apc knocking around so will give that a go, the excess coolant that sprayed over the engine has been wiped off and I had a drive in it last night and pretty much smell free now so I think it just needed a good spirited drive to sort


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

